# New picture



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I take about 50 pictures to get a good one and I think this one is it! I named him Fabio.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, he's a gorgeous boy 
Were'd you get him?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

He is from my Gold Red DT spawn. One of several hundred that started as a group of 619 fry.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

He's beautiful. Do you have any of his siblings left?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Mustard gas color? Nice. 
We had one of them but he died :/


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

that's a gorgeous fish gold? nice ^_^


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No this is not a MG. This strange name refers to Bettas with a green, blue, or steel blue body and yellow or orange fins, it is a bicolour pattern.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Fabio is pretty! Where is he kept?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

He has a very unusual color. I spawned a Gold/Red DT male with a Copper DT female from my Gold/Copper line. His body color looks neither Gold nor Copper but a combination of the two and the Yellow is a very intense butterscotch. There are several others with this color and I'm no genetisist so I have no idea where it came from. Evidently the parent male had Yellow genes but I don't have any Yellow in my Gold/Coppers. So??????


----------



## Kurt R Furan (Mar 11, 2011)

Listening to you guys talk about breeding and colour combinations makes ME want to start breeding bettas. How do you get them to spawn anyways... Without the male killing the female? (I heard if you put a male and a female in the same tank the male may end up killing the female, and if you put 2 males together one of them is DEF going to die.)

Don't you think my betta would make some beautiful babies? He's a HM and I love his colour, and think I could find a great colour female to go with him.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahah! Fabio. That is the PERFECT name. And he's beautiful....


----------

